# can baby turtles live with adults?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i am thinking about purchasing three baby (an inch in length approx) turtles and putting them into an 85 gallon with three of my adult turtles.. all are red eared sliders..

is this a bad idea? will the adults attack the smaller turtles?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WHy would you get three more?
You must have a kick A$$ filtration system.

I dont think there would be much of a problem...but when it comes to basking and what not they may not let them in or may not have room.
I have only had turtles at similiar sizes.

Good luck either way


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

aside from the possibility of the little ones getting attacked which is likely the tank would be too small for all of them once the babies grow up some. i say just buy another tank if you want more turtles.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

when feeding the bigger 1's will bully the little ones


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i have them in their separate tank


----------

